# Hitchhiker ID



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Got this tiny lobster type thing on a frag...good or bad? He was really red, he's faded a bit now...


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Baby pistol shrimp. Could be good or bad depending on how you look at it . Don't think they harm corals though. Was it from one of my frags? Just wondering.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

What's the downside? No it wasn't from one of yours, it was one from the workshop...



Cypher said:


> Baby pistol shrimp. Could be good or bad depending on how you look at it . Don't think they harm corals though. Was it from one of my frags? Just wondering.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

neato! I wish I could have made it out to the workshop!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, it was fun! Maybe next time...



PACMAN said:


> neato! I wish I could have made it out to the workshop!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

When it's that small, probably not so much to worry about. When it gets larger... they do make clicking sounds to communicate and hunt at night so that can be abit annoying depending on where your tank is.

Also, depending on the species I suppose... if it's one of the types that get a bit larger, they may hunt your cleaner shrimps . I've seen video of a pistol shrimp using the "pistol" of their dominant claw to fire a sonic shock wave that stunned a cleaner shrimp of the same size - unconscious. The pistol shrimp then dragged it into it's den to eat.

Right now something that size is probably hunting copepods and amphipods. It's just impossible to tell how big it'll get, probably on the safer side to throw it in your sump/ fudge.

Oh, here is the video of a pistol shrimp hunting a cleaner shrimp.:








carmenh said:


> What's the downside? No it wasn't from one of yours, it was one from the workshop...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool, I remember seeing that video a while ago but had forgotten about it!
Hmmm, the noise wouldn't be an issue, and I don't have any cleaner shrimp...



Cypher said:


> When it's that small, probably not so much to worry about. When it gets larger... they do make clicking sounds to communicate and hunt at night so that can be abit annoying depending on where your tank is.
> 
> Also, depending on the species I suppose... if it's one of the types that get a bit larger, they may hunt your cleaner shrimps . I've seen video of a pistol shrimp using the "pistol" of their dominant claw to fire a sonic shock wave that stunned a cleaner shrimp of the same size - unconscious. The pistol shrimp then dragged it into it's den to eat.
> 
> ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like you will need bigger tank to house this baby 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

keep him  i wouldnt even know mine was there except for the occasional click or when i catch him working on his burrow.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You're a very very bad man! 



sig said:


> Looks like you will need bigger tank to house this baby


If he does all right for a bit I might give him to a buddy who just bought one from BA's and had it croak on him 2 days later 



mrobson said:


> keep him  i wouldnt even know mine was there except for the occasional click or when i catch him working on his burrow.


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

i've always wondered if it's true from what i've heard about the pistol shrimp. they have this sonic pressure that is so powerful and can break aquarium glass?? that's crazy if it's true.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

tsam said:


> i've always wondered if it's true from what i've heard about the pistol shrimp. they have this sonic pressure that is so powerful and can break aquarium glass?? that's crazy if it's true.


i think your talking about mantis shrimp, ive posted a link to some fun facts about pistols if your interested.

http://pistolshrimp.net/bizzare-fun-facts-about-pistol-shrimps/


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

If it survives in the long run you or your friend may be able to pair it up with some sort of goby! That's always fun to watch.



carmenh said:


> Cool, I remember seeing that video a while ago but had forgotten about it!
> Hmmm, the noise wouldn't be an issue, and I don't have any cleaner shrimp...


----------



## tsam (Feb 13, 2009)

here's more about the pistol shrimp sonic weapon:


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Same video I posted earlier on this thread lol.



tsam said:


> here's more about the pistol shrimp sonic weapon:


----------

